# Refrigerator smell



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

I plugged in my unit today to run the refrigerator on electric in my driveway. As I opened the doors to both freezer and fridge, it had a bad smell like ammonia. This smell was present before I plugged it in but, it became so strong I had to run out of the camper!! I unplugged it and opened all the windows and the door. 
I used the camper 3 weeks ago and all was fine. Now, I flushed my water system with a bleach / water mixture this week and had no issue until this morning. I was wondering if anyone had an idea of what can be wrong or how to test / repair this? Any help is appreciated. 

Tony


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

the refrigerant in an rv refrigerator is ammonia, if the coolant system is leaking it can only be repaired by a professional and most professionals will not work on an ammonia systems because they are dangerous to work on. I don"t know how to test the system other than to look for leaks , you also don't want to use bleach if ammonia is leaking it can cause a deadly gas.


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Helllppp*

OK so, I bought the replacement cooling system for my fridge. I am now in the process of removing my old Norcold model 662. I removed the inside mount screws, the mount bolts and screws at the outside access door. I started to slide it out and lo and behold, it stops after about 2 inches out. I looked on the top under the roof vent, in the cabinet next to the fridge and can't find any more fasteners any where!!! Am I missing something here? Any help is appreciated. :vs_sob:


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

Got the unit out, replaced the cooling system with a rebuilt one. Also replaced the heating element since the old one was so badly stuck in the old unit. Now, The heat element gets real hot and part of the cooling system gets a little hot. Fridge still warm. Have it plugged into AC for a day and a half. Checked with the rebuilder. Checked everything he told me I should. I'm thinking OH NO!!!!! Hope I didn't get a bad unit.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

what part of the cooling system did you replace? I didn't know they sold the cooling system for an ammonia system. does the freezer get cold? ,have you checked it on gas? sometimes they will work on gas and not on electric or work on electric and not on gas. also make sure your battery is charged almost every system in an rv is controlled by 12 volts. a fully charged battery should read 13.2 or above.


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

I replaced the whole system. Got it from a place called RV cooling unit warehouse. It was $580 and you get $100 back when you return the core postage paid by them. It comes fully charged and with the installation kit. It includes spray foam insulation, insulating tape, etc.
I think my problem is 2 stage. First, I have to make sure it is perfectly level since it is a first start up with the new system. Second, I think I need a full 30AMP power as my house amperage is only 20AMP. I'll hook it to a generator and try it after I level it. I'll also try it on gas although the rebuilder suggests using AC for first time.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

i'm glad to know they sell replacement cooling systems! I have replaced two refrigerators because I couldn't find anyone to work on them or order the cooling system I hope that leveling makes a difference and it starts working.


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

I did the work myself but $480 compared to $2000 for a new fridge is a big savings. Honestly, the job itself is a pain in the neck!! I think if and when this one goes, I'm going to change over to a regular AC house type fridge.


----------

